# pain management courses



## lmann (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi there,

I am new to pain management and rehab medicine and I am looking for a couple of good courses to attend, prefereably in the Southeast.  I am in Atlanta.  I would appreicate any suggestions or links to sites which may be helpful.

Thanks, 

lmann@medassoc.com


----------

